# Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)



## velos (5. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte jetzt im Frühjahr meinen Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilterfilter für Koiteich) mit Pflazen besetzen.
Der Pflanzteich ist ca. 2m x 1m und ca. 60cm tief hat keine Pflanzzone und ca. 1000l.
Welche Pflanzen soll ich nehmen und wo kann ich die wohl bestellen?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## karsten. (5. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter*

HALLO

die effektivsten Regenerations(Repo)-pflanzen sind __ Schilf 
(Phragmites australis)
und die verschiedenen Sumpf-__ iris-sorten

üblicherweise empfehlen wir hier    

http://www.nymphaion.de/

auch wenn der Drang zum "Zweit-Teich" groß ist ....
effektiver ist ein sogenannter bepflanzter Bodenfilter .
Die Größe Deines "Planzenteich´s" würde passen.
Schütt ihn mit gebrochenem Blähton oder Lavasplitt *zu* !   

und bepflanz ihn hinten mit Schilf und im Vordergrund mit Iris 

mfG


----------



## Annett (6. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter*

Hallo Peter,

vielleicht findest Du auch jemanden aus Deiner Ecke, der im Frühjahr ein paar Pflanzen loswerden will - bevor sie auf dem Kompost landen...
Ansonsten hier mal noch zwei Links zu anderen Anbietern (außer Werner). 
Z.B. - defekter Link entfernt - mit einer Pflanzenübersicht und - defekter Link entfernt - wirst Du wohl per email Anfragen müssen.
Bei __ Schilf hab ich nach wie vor etwas Bauchschmerzen. Wie dick ist denn die Folie?
Ist sie möglichst faltenfrei verlegt, damit sich kein Rhizom da rein verirrt und anschließend die Folie durchlöchert?

EDIT: Gerade noch ausgegraben: http://www.wasserpflanzen-peter.de/ Der sitzt in Solingen und soll ziemlich gute Preise haben... weiß ja nicht, wie weit das von Dir ist!


----------



## velos (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo Annett,

der Peter ist echt Preiswert, sind so 30km von mir.
Werde da wohl in der ersten Aprilwoche hinfahren.
Der Teich ist aus 1,5mm Kunststoff, da dürfte der __ Schilf wohl nicht`s anrichten dürfen, oder?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Annett (7. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo Peter,

klick mal hier auf __ Schilfrohr .
Die Bilder stammen von Roland, der sie uns freundlicher Weise zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
Wie dick die Folie war, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Aber ich finde die Fotos beeindruckend.
1,5mm hochwertige PVC-Folie sollten einiges aushalten. Zur Sicherheit würde ich aber jegliche Falten glatt mit der Teichfolie verkleben, sodass sie einfach keine Angriffsfläche bietet. 
Das macht sich mit den zugehörigen Quellschweißmitteln (sollte es im Laden, der die Folie verkauft, geben) ganz gut. 
Vorher noch mit Aceton reinigen und nicht bei 30°C im Schatten verarbeiten - da verfliegt das Lösungsmittel zu schnell.

Beim Teich-Peter waren schon einige der User. 
Allerdings kann man da als Endkunde wohl nur Samstags auftauchen und mir persönlich ist der Weg eh viiiel zu weit. 
Aber wenn er nur 30km von Dir entfernt liegt, dann ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## sb-canerods (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo,
werden die Pflanzen für den Bodenfilter auch mit Körben eingepflanzt oder kann man sie auch so einpflanzen?
Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## Roland (16. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo,

mein Pflanzenteich ist immer noch nicht in Ordnung, warne aber nach wie vor __ Schilf zu benutzen. Die Rhizome des Schilfs durchdrangen zuerst die Folie, dann das Vlies, liefen weiter unter Vlies und Folie über den Uferrand, auf dem er sich wahnsinnig vermehrte und dann wieder die Folie im Hauptteich durchbrach(gottseidank auf dem Uferrand). 
Meine Folie ist eine 1mm Epdm-Folie unterlegt mit 2 x 400 gr Vlies.
Das Schilf war übrigens in Pflanzkörbe gepflanzt, von denen nach jetzt 4 Jahren, nur noch Plastikstücke übrigblieben! Ich werde wohl oder übel in Zukunft auf Schilf verzichten!


----------



## Steingarnele (17. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Moin,

wenn das __ Schilf in den Pflanzkörben nicht unter Kontrolle steht, kann das schon passieren. Da die Pflanzkörbe sehr dünn, und weich sind hat man in der Kombination immer Probleme. Es geht auch ohne auf das Schilf zu verzichten, entweder man setzt es in einen V2A Behälter. Oder man nimmt einen *neuen* 5 Liter Benzinkanister, schneiten ihn oben auf, und hat so einen stabilen Behälter. Man kann aber auch solche Kisten wie auf dem Bild aus Gärtnereien verwenden.


----------



## Silverstorm (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Und was würde als Alternative fürs __ Schilf geeignet sein? __ Rohrkolben evtl? In meinem speziellen Fall wärs für eine Bepflanzung eines Bodenfilters gedacht.

Chris


----------



## baroni (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

hallo peter,
wenn das __ schilf schon bei roland durch eine 1mm epdm folie durch ging, dann hat es bei einer 1,5mm pvc folie schon gar keine probleme!
__ rohrkolben ist sogar noch schlimmer als schilf, vorallem der grosse rohrkolben!
ich habe auch schilf und verschiedene rohrkolben in meinem teich und hoffe das nichts passiert!
meine epdm folie ist 1.14mm stark und hat mit über 400% dehnung eigentlich genügend spielraum.
ich werde ja sehen, ob und wann etwas passiert und ich hoffe natürlich nicht!
es ist ein riskantes spiel auf das man sich bei schilf und rohrkolben einlässt, aber die wirkung der pflanzen ist schon rießig im nährstoffe entnehmen!
mfg michael


----------



## karsten. (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

*No risk, no fun !*


Hallo

mit überklebten Folienfalten oder in ausbruchsicheren Gefässen ist __ Schilf  auch zu händeln ! 
Das muss nicht hässlich aussehen . Die Gefässe lassen sich "tarnen" oder einsenken .
Für die Ewigkeit sind Pflanzenfilter eh nicht gebaut . 
Listig ist , wer so baut , dass er (Sie   ) sich alle paar Jahre die Wurzeln seiner Repopflanzen mal (von unten) anschauen kann .....respektive  Einkürzen ,Ausdünnen , Neubepflanzen
ohne den Teich bzw. Pflanzenfilter ganz einzureißen.

Für ängstliche Schöngeister :    
__ Sumpfschwertlilien sind auch Starkzehrer  
machen nichts kaputt und man kann Mutti (bei Bedarf) noch ein paar Blümchen schenken !   
   


schönes WE


----------



## Roland (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo,

Ich habe auch grosse __ Rohrkolben im Teich, da diese aber soviel ich weiss keine Laufrhizome haben und ich dementsprechend nur Verwurzelungen(ausser dem __ Schilf) gefunden habe, sehe ich kein Problem mit Rohrkolben, ausserdem sind Uferseggen-Arten sowie Hahnenfussgewächse starkzehrende Pflanzen.


----------



## Roland (23. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo,

anbei noch ein Bild mit im Hintergrund die auch so harmlos aussehenden Schilfe:


----------



## Thorsten (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hi Roland,

schön dich mal wieder zu lesen ....wo hast Du solange gesteckt?


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Für ängstliche Schöngeister :
> __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind auch Starkzehrer
> machen nichts kaputt und man kann Mutti (bei Bedarf) noch ein paar Blümchen schenken !
> Anhang anzeigen 9886 Anhang anzeigen 9887
> ...




Hi Karsten,


wir haben Sumpfschwertlilien-Samen.

Wie kann man die am besten vorziehen??????

Was müssen wir machen????


----------



## Roland (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Hallo Olaf,

schau doch mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1074/?q=samen+s%E4en


----------



## Roland (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Roland,
> 
> schön dich mal wieder zu lesen ....wo hast Du solange gesteckt?



Hi Thorsten,

ist eine längere Geschichte, wir könnten doch mal skypen!


----------



## Roland (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> *No risk, no fun !*
> 
> Für ängstliche Schöngeister :



Hallo Karsten,

in 16 Jahren sprechen wir uns wieder......vor 16 Jahren ist mir diese Arbeit auch noch leicht gefallen, leider muss ich heute fürs erneuern bezahlen!!


----------



## Thorsten (24. März 2007)

*AW: Wo beziehe ich Pflanzen für Pflanzteich (Nährstofffilter)*

Gerne Roland, das machen wir mal.

Am besten Abends ab 20:00 Uhr?


----------

